# Angelo Badalamenti - Twin Peaks



## michalioz (Dec 19, 2020)

I just found this gem on YouTube and just wanted to share it with you. It's Angelo Badalamenti walking us through how he wrote Laura Palmer's theme for Twin Peaks.

To me it captures the essence of composing for motion picture and demonstrates how emotion can be created simply with a piano (or Fender Rhodes in this case). This video and in general Badalamenti's exceptional work is a reminder that I don't necessarily need to buy a new guitar or virtual synth before I start working on this new idea of mine. It's a bit of a zen reminder that what we want we already have it and a bottom-up approach is the way to go.

I hope you enjoy and I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## jim2b (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, it’s fabulous!

Jim


----------



## Max Bonsi (Dec 31, 2020)

This gave me shivers...
And I totally agree with your statement about creation

Thank u

Max


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 31, 2020)

Watched it many times, amazing


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh Angelo!


----------

